# Furthering your education, or your experience?



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

A wise person once told me, "Education and Intelligence are not the same thing."

I tend to agree with this.

College. It's not for everyone. I mean look at me. I graduated in 2005 and was looking forward to going to college. I didn't know why, I just knew that that was what you were supposed to do after high school, right?
I had pretty good grades throughout school, usually 3.0-3.5ish GPA.

Unfortunately (or fortunately :wink life had a different plan for me. I neither qualified for financial aid, or had enough scholarship money coming to pay for tuition, and coming from a family of 5 where I was the eldest... well my parents had no money to help. Not that I would have let them anyways, they work hard enough as it is. 

So I cried for a day, because I was afraid of how I could succeed in life if I didn't make it in the music industry, or attend school. I was working 2 jobs, living at my fathers house in a hick town in northern NH.
Months pass, I end up getting an opportunity that not many get at 18/19. I became a police officer. 

This was one of the most eye opening experiences of my life. (so far)

While I learned about life and love and transforming from a naive adolescent to a more solid young adult, I was also realizing that things happen for a reason. My first love affair with fate.

All good things do come to an end. I had health issues, couldn't continue duty... I left, craziness occurred and then I made another incredible move. I left New Hampshire for the beautiful healing island of Kaua'i, HI.
Mostly for self preservation, partly for adventure.

And now I stand before you, a changed person entirely from just a few years ago. I'm back on the east coast, and I feel my life has been so rich thus far. (and hey, I'm only 23!)

which brings me to why I started this thread... I would love to hear all of your opinions on choosing to go to college, motivations, whether it was a waste of time, a great experience, what you would do if you had a second chance... I feel as though maybe people shouldn't go to college right out of high school. Maybe if we gave ourselves time to discover who we are in life, then we can figure out what career we want to pursue, maybe that would be less stressful. Plus I think as we grow, our perceptions on life change drastically and we may make more "informed" and wise decisions when spending our money or our parents money.

Post away.

with love,
Kymlee


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I am of the opinion that the importance of college is largely a social engineering experiment that many have bought into. What with the aid of "being educated" and the promise of getting a "good job", my experience and observation firmly lead me to believe for most people, college is nothing but a 4 year party. 

Yes, I went to college, and graduated... blah, blah, blah... but I don't do anything remotely related to my course of study. I was fortunate enough to be able to design my own curriculum in the style of classical education in lieu of taking useless courses that won't be remembered 20 years hence, and in some cases would be laughed at.

Anyway, if I was to go back and do it again, knowing what I know now, it wouldn't be for the "educational" value, but for the opportunities that abound and the acquaintances one can meet. I firmly believe that the adage "it's not what you know, but who you know" holds true in the vast majority of cases - unfortunately.

I have no preference when hiring people if they did or did not finish college. The common wisdom that "it shows you can stick with something" is a bunch of DERP insofar as I am concerned. Have you actually attempted to engage a college stupid [sic] in conversation recently?

Living in an area with 3 world class universities affords me the (dis)pleasure of having to do so on occasion, and I am completely overwhelmed, but never surprised, by the levels of invincible ignorance that seemingly pervade them.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow tremendous story! I wish my time off from school was as incredible as yours was. I guess why my time sucked eggs so much is because I always had the mentality I would go to college someday in the near-ish future so I didn't take huge opportunities like you did, could've passed up some great things. I'm basically jealous :angry: (not the I WANT TO KILL YOU way but the grrr shake my fist at you jealous)


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I loved college, but it didn't prepare me for the "real world." I'm very good at analyzing theories and writing theses on literature topics. I graduated with a B.A. in English and a 3.75 cumulative GPA, but it didn't do many any good in the practical sense. In the "real world," the things you learn in liberal arts majors actually aren't very useful. Most jobs are all about multi-tasking, concrete/pragmatic thinking, and attention to impersonal detail. Since I am terrible at those things, I failed at both of the jobs I've had since my time at college ended. Employers always saw potential in me only to find out I'm not very versatile and adaptable - basically, a "verbally smart person" who was "never quite the right fit" (as was told to me upon losing my job in February), and who has no common sense whatsoever (implied when I lost my job, but not stated outright, of course).

Still, congrats on your own success. Just because I've failed doesn't mean I want to tear down people who have succeeded. I can't stand it when people are like that. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> I am of the opinion that the importance of college is largely a social engineering experiment that many have bought into. What with the aid of "being educated" and the promise of getting a "good job", my experience and observation firmly lead me to believe for most people, college is nothing but a 4 year party.
> 
> Yes, I went to college, and graduated... blah, blah, blah... but I don't do anything remotely related to my course of study. I was fortunate enough to be able to design my own curriculum in the style of classical education in lieu of taking useless courses that won't be remembered 20 years hence, and in some cases would be laughed at.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I most definitely feel the same way. I think if college can teach you anything, it's really about interacting with people,and handling stress... I honestly am glad I never went though. I learned those thing WITHOUT incurring debt. 




Tophat182 said:


> Wow tremendous story! I wish my time off from school was as incredible as yours was. I guess why my time sucked eggs so much is because I always had the mentality I would go to college someday in the near-ish future so I didn't take huge opportunities like you did, could've passed up some great things. I'm basically jealous :angry: (not the I WANT TO KILL YOU way but the grrr shake my fist at you jealous)


haha. No need to be jealous, just go out and live your life and do what makes you happy. You will also live a very rich life if you do  



kdm1984 said:


> I loved college, but it didn't prepare me for the "real world." I'm very good at analyzing theories and writing theses on literature topics. I graduated with a B.A. in English and a 3.75 cumulative GPA, but it didn't do many any good in the practical sense. In the "real world," the things you learn in liberal arts majors actually aren't very useful. Most jobs are all about multi-tasking, concrete/pragmatic thinking, and attention to impersonal detail. Since I am terrible at those things, I failed at both of the jobs I've had since my time at college ended. Employers always saw potential in me only to find out I'm not very versatile and adaptable - basically, a "verbally smart person" who was "never quite the right fit" (as was told to me upon losing my job in February), and who has no common sense whatsoever (implied when I lost my job, but not stated outright, of course).
> 
> Still, congrats on your own success. Just because I've failed doesn't mean I want to tear down people who have succeeded. I can't stand it when people are like that. Be proud of yourself.


Even through seemingly bad situations, one can find a grain of value in them (or more)
Bottom line is, you know what the real world is like now, and I am 110 percent confident that you can be successful in your own right. You'll find your niche and excel because it will be something that comes naturally to you. I'm glad to hear someone's perspective on liking their college experience, even if the outcome wasn't as desired.


You know, everything we do in life teaches us little lessons (sometimes big too) and I think as long as we continually learn from our experiences, we'll be fine. This includes furthering your education, or choosing not to. I have no regrets about not going, I used to, but life is too valuable (and short) to place merit on what we haven't done, over what we have.

 Thanks for everyone's thoughts.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

wicked totters in and amsues oopsee muses.

Being a humble basket case from the UK education system more so in Scotland och aye......the first established since ancient greece...Tis you know heathens...there be many heathens here so thats valid.

You digress wicked one

Wicked does not understand a graduation process
I think in the US it means you can or not go to further education

a mere fractured utopia desired by the inane and possibly insane


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

wickeddesires said:


> wicked totters in and amsues oopsee muses.
> 
> Being a humble basket case from the UK education system more so in Scotland och aye......the first established since ancient greece...Tis you know heathens...there be many heathens here so thats valid.
> 
> ...



Yes basically the schooling process is divided between elementary, secondary (middle) and high school, then there is the choice of pursuing a career type education in a college atmosphere. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that you are (or your parental guardians) responsible for attending school up until the age of 16. Then you can drop out or whatnot. Maybe it's different state to state, but in the states I've known, this has been the case.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, the drop-out age is 16.

Also, on College being a big party, that's what AI was for me...no matter what I learned as far as animation (that I'll retain for years and years no matter what you think about such things), I learned more about how to relate to people in a drunken debaucherous setting. You can choose which path of College you choose, the more social aspects of experience, or focus on studying in lieu of fun. I chose fun at the last place I was at, because working on my studies would have required too much isolation for me. I couldn't handle it, after four or five hours animating, I needed to "get out" and see something more than the walls of my bedroom of the dorm.

Right now, I'm focussing on my education, pursuing my path that was my 2nd choice (since the animation industry had virtually closed down all options east and west of Cali/Florida due to economic crisis) of becoming a teacher of English at a college level. As such, there is nothing that truly hinders me from going out with friends occasionally, but it's not a big party like the four years prior. 


Though if you want to know why I think college doesn't "prepare you for real life" it's because every subject is disjointed, even if it's a career-based subject, from career-based experience. You don't intern or shadow anymore, and that's kind of lame. Even in High School, they simply ask you what career you want to go into, rather than like...having a day or week where you could shadow someone you felt like pursuing their occupation. The whole system relies on a system that caters to one teaching style that fits only the majority, the S-types, who I have noticed often feel as disinterested in their education as I do (they'd prefer to be doing something else, normally). 


Anyway, that's my views on it...either way you choose, you can do well for yourself. Hell, look at Bill Gates, he dropped out of college and did well. Einstein, I don't know if he ever finished college/school or not, but he was great. It all depends on what you want to do with your life, and how much you actually strive to get it. The only thing that the degree counts for is in situations where either you are required to have some basic knowledge to teach another, or if it's something where just experience alone will not teach you everything, like Law or Medicine.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

walkawaysun09 said:


> You don't intern or shadow anymore


I had an internship at an art center, but the kind of work I did (proofreading and inventory organization) isn't needed in most professions. Internships are only valuable in the practical sense if the work involved can be found readily throughout the local area in which one lives.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

The _primary_ reason I go to university is to get a specialised qualification that can be get a specialised career. I don't really care about life experience or "the uni experience" or whatever. I have enough parental support and qualification for bank loans that hopefully, with enough work put in, I can go straight from university into a professional career. I don't care for the "university of life" concept or the "working yourself up from the streets" concepts. If I get all I want from life I don't see why I should care about "life experience" which, as far as I can see, most people equate to "living in hardship for a certain % of your life."

For me, university is not one big party. I do not believe I can accomplish the grades necessary to enter the Bar. It would be nice to do nothing all day, but my degree is a means to an end and that end is becoming a lawyer, not learning drunken debauchery. Drinking culture in my country means I'm already well educated in that. 

If I fail, I will join the military.


----------



## Kymlee (Apr 14, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> The _primary_ reason I go to university is to get a specialised qualification that can be get a specialised career. I don't really care about life experience or "the uni experience" or whatever. I have enough parental support and qualification for bank loans that hopefully, with enough work put in, I can go straight from university into a professional career. I don't care for the "university of life" concept or the "working yourself up from the streets" concepts. If I get all I want from life I don't see why I should care about "life experience" which, as far as I can see, most people equate to "living in hardship for a certain % of your life."
> 
> For me, university is not one big party. I do not believe I can accomplish the grades necessary to enter the Bar. It would be nice to do nothing all day, but my degree is a means to an end and that end is becoming a lawyer, not learning drunken debauchery. Drinking culture in my country means I'm already well educated in that.
> 
> If I fail, I will join the military.


and this is the other side I was hoping someone would touch on. For the people who actually go to college because they've made an informed decision about the career path they want in life, then this is great.
I tend to see a lot of people go into school right from high school, and they have absolutely no idea what they want to do with their lives, so in turn, they are wasting their time and money because they haven't figured it out yet. 
I would have to say Diphenhydramine, you're part of the smaller minority of people who are set in their path, I haven't met many. 

as for life experience meaning living in hardship, I do have to disagree there. Life experience is just that. Exactly what scenarios and situations you encounter and deal with (or don't deal with) as you progress in life. My point is, there's a vast majority of people who learn better through their own experiences in life, versus going to school and not caring enough to learn anything (except for how to smoke pot and do a proper keg stand possibly)

I say education is important if your mind is open enough to receive it. Otherwise, life will most likely be a better teacher, without the books and complicated assignments.

Good luck in your schooling. I hope it brings you what you desire for your life.


----------



## esmith40 (Apr 17, 2011)

Although I think it is great to get "real" world experiences under your belt, I think it is equally important to go to college, atleast for me. I have known that I wanted to be a teacher ever since I was in fourth grade. (I am a freshman in college now) So, it just made since for me to go ahead and start college and get a jumpstart on my career. 

However for some who don't know what they want to do career wise, I think taking time off is a good idea. Choosing a career is one of the biggest decisions you will ever have to make, so taking your time and being cautious about it is probably the best way to go.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

I did the college thing and graduated on time in 2010. Besides getting decent grades i did not do much else and needless to say I am currently still not in a job that is worth anything. I will say that my major of choice was a dumb one, but hey a 4 year degree is a 4 year degree so atleast i have somethin to show for 4 years. Personally I agree that college isn't what it's all cracked up to be (even if it is filled with good times) and that we definitely need to reform our education systems for higher learning but hey noone is perfect.

Now I'm still as lost as ever and desperately trying to find any entry level job i can get. Will probably be workign shit jobs like serving or something for atleast another year or so, fml.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I think there's major flaws in raising the generations with the idea that you must go to college to be worth anything. Also that you must go straight after high school. As we know, 17-18 year olds make the best decisions, right?

As it is now, bachelor's aren't worth what they used to be, and we have generations of "overqualified" (more on the quotes in a moment) in a specific field, but underquified to work. I also do hiring at a minimum wage business, and I can tell you that most of our applicants are college graduates. 

I know college was never presented to me as an option. It was the next level of schooling. I noticed when I was in senior year of high school that I needed to have been getting the ball rolling on enrolling. I just assumed it would happen like the previous grades. I decided not to go straight away. Coincidentally, my life hit a rough patch right when I would have been starting, so that's a personal good effect from not starting. 

I been out of high school for about 5 years now. I truly believe it was a good decision not to go in to school right away. I'm enrolled to start this summer, and I'm really excited. I can also appreciate the education, something I would have been unable to do 5 years ago. I was so burnt out from the public school system, that I would not have done well in college. For that matter, all of my friends to go to college straight away quit after the first year. The few that waited actually completed, or are very close to it with no plans to stop. I'm going because I want to, and because I have a plan now. Not out of any social obligation. I'll be working a full time job while going to school, but I'm very serious about completing (with as little debt as possible). 

The quotey-quote thing. With the way we shovel kids through college, it's no wonder so many of them have a paper that says they can do something, but really they can't. They can only spout what information they happen to recall from that one paper that they did. What I'm learning as I go back is just how much of a corrupt business college really is. Instead of letting kids fail, the no-child-left-behind is creeping upwards to college and lowering thresholds everywhere. It looks good to have a high pass rate, so it's an easy way to raise it. Of course the mentality displayed in this thread is another reason for that. So many people feel compelled to go, with no real passion to do so. 

I really hate that I haven't started yet and am already feeling the "college life" bullshit endorsed by the schools put on me. Luckily I'm exempt for starting in summer, but fall and spring starts have a mandatory lock in as part of registration. I don't have time for that (got to work), nor do I have any reason to be locked in with 17 year olds. There's also a required class of "freshmen orientation" that is a full semester of "fun team building activities" to "get me familiar with the campus" and "provide contacts to last through life." I will attempt to skip it, because I can't waste what little I have for tuition on something like that or my time. I have a map and I'm capable of talking to people on my own accord, thanks.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

Even though University bores me to tears, and only my love for the Science of English Language is what keeps me going, the idea of working for 'experience' bores me even more....

I just want to write my saga and have a 'successful' band.


----------



## mstroud3 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Education or experience?*



Kymlee said:


> A wise person once told me, "Education and Intelligence are not the same thing."
> 
> I tend to agree with this.
> 
> ...


 





I have to say that at this point in my life, it's about the education. I am in my late 20s and just now getting started on my education (after HS). I wasn't disciplined enough when I got out of HS or early 20s to do this. While I would have liked the experience of the whole campus and sorority scene, I am glad that I am finally in school with the end in sight and clear goal in mind. I am getting the funds for my education on my own, not relying on mom or dad. Although, that wouldn't have been an option at the time I got out of HS either.


----------

